# Cherry Blossom season



## carefree-coconut (May 10, 2020)

Morning all! 
I decided to tt backwards to April as I missed out on the cherry blossom season at the time. I don’t have a ridiculous amount of cherry blossoms trees in my town but feel free to wonder about and catch some as I’m just looking for the balloon diys! 
Let me know if you wanna drop by and I’ll send over the dodo codo


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 10, 2020)

I’d love to drop by if you’re still doing this


----------



## grah (May 10, 2020)

Oo I'd love to!


----------



## Frogloaf (May 10, 2020)

Love to drop by


----------



## toenuki (May 10, 2020)

Me please! I only have the furniture and like 2 blossoms


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 10, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## carefree-coconut (May 10, 2020)

I’m so sorry! I changed the date back to normal (for the time being) as me and my brother share an island and he’s been nagging me about the eggs!!
I’m going to be tt-ing back (whenever I sell my turnips) to get the last of the cherry diys I don’t have, so I’ll make sure to dm you all if you still want to come over! 
I’ll also plant a load of hardwood trees today in hopes of spawning a few more cherry blossoms


----------



## grah (May 10, 2020)

carefree-coconut said:


> I’m so sorry! I changed the date back to normal (for the time being) as me and my brother share an island and he’s been nagging me about the eggs!!
> I’m going to be tt-ing back (whenever I sell my turnips) to get the last of the cherry diys I don’t have, so I’ll make sure to dm you all if you still want to come over!
> I’ll also plant a load of hardwood trees today in hopes of spawning a few more cherry blossoms


I'll look forward to it! Ty


----------



## happyabg (May 10, 2020)

carefree-coconut said:


> I’m so sorry! I changed the date back to normal (for the time being) as me and my brother share an island and he’s been nagging me about the eggs!!
> I’m going to be tt-ing back (whenever I sell my turnips) to get the last of the cherry diys I don’t have, so I’ll make sure to dm you all if you still want to come over!
> I’ll also plant a load of hardwood trees today in hopes of spawning a few more cherry blossoms


id love to come over when you are available


----------



## carefree-coconut (May 14, 2020)

Just sold my turnips so I’ll be going back to cherry season later today! I can send over the dodo code if still interested


----------



## grah (May 14, 2020)

Yes please!


----------



## lclcola (May 14, 2020)

I'd like to come.


----------



## carefree-coconut (May 14, 2020)

I’ll message you in a little bit when I open the gates up!


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 14, 2020)

i still want to come!


----------



## Sarix (May 14, 2020)

I would love to visit


----------



## toenuki (May 14, 2020)

when available i'd like to visit


----------



## carefree-coconut (May 14, 2020)

I’m accepting people a few at a time so it doesn’t get too chaotic! But I’ll dm you guys when it’s free


----------



## happyabg (May 14, 2020)

carefree-coconut said:


> I’m accepting people a few at a time so it doesn’t get too chaotic! But I’ll dm you guys when it’s free


I left a message earlier and still interested in visiting if available..please let me know. I appreciate it.


----------



## carefree-coconut (May 14, 2020)

happyabg said:


> I left a message earlier and still interested in visiting if available..please let me know. I appreciate it.


I’m so sorry! I thought I replied earlier I’ll send you the code now


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 14, 2020)

I’m interested


----------



## chocosongee (May 14, 2020)

hi! are you still open?


----------



## Bloobloop (May 14, 2020)

i'd love to come by if you're still doing this!


----------



## Xdee (May 14, 2020)

Hii are you still open for this? Id like to come by


----------



## CyberAli3n (May 14, 2020)

Is this still open? I would love to visit? ^.^


----------



## Lavaliers (May 14, 2020)

If you are still in cherry blossom season, I would love to visit as well!


----------



## Arckaniel (May 15, 2020)

Hi still open? I missed the cherry blossoms season and want to collect petals for DIYs I missed


----------



## carefree-coconut (May 15, 2020)

Hey all! I’m gonna be working for a few hours but feel free to visit a bit later!!


----------



## CyberAli3n (May 15, 2020)

carefree-coconut said:


> Hey all! I’m gonna be working for a few hours but feel free to visit a bit later!!


Okay!  Send me a PM when you open again


----------



## seikoshi (May 15, 2020)

hi, I'd love to pop by!


----------



## carefree-coconut (May 15, 2020)

Hey! So sorry all! I’ve not had much free time today and am absolutely knackered 
but I’ll make sure to message again tomorrow if you still want to visit


----------



## carefree-coconut (May 16, 2020)

I’m gonna be online in 20 minutes or so if any of you still want to catch some blossoms


----------



## Ohyarnit (May 16, 2020)

carefree-coconut said:


> I’m gonna be online in 20 minutes or so if any of you still want to catch some blossoms


My daughter would love to come by to catch some please!


----------



## Vianka (May 16, 2020)

carefree-coconut said:


> I’m gonna be online in 20 minutes or so if any of you still want to catch some blossoms


Heya! I'd love to come visit whenever you open up again


----------



## alisa111 (May 16, 2020)

Hello, are you still open?


----------

